# Questions regarding Hilton New York City



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I tend to visit New York City every year- once or twice and need to stay at a hotel in Manhattan during the week for 2-4 nights each time, so am considering a purchase of Hilton CIty Points.  May also want to use points for a couple days in LAs Vegas or Hawaii.

If you own at the Hilton in New York CIty can you use the points at other Hilton timeshares and is the point value the same. 

How far in advance can you book your week.

Do owners find availability, especially weekdays fairly good or do you have to book way in advance to use your time.

What hapens if you have some points left over at the  end of the year.

How do Citypoints transfer in HHonors points.

Anyy other info will be appreciated.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 17, 2008)

TUG has lot of HGVC owners who know alot about the HGVC TSs. *BUT* TUG only has a few members which own Hilton City points and unforunately some of the provide info has not the same,  But here goes:


howard said:


> I tend to visit New York City every year- once or twice and need to stay at a hotel in Manhattan during the week for 2-4 nights each time, so am considering a purchase of Hilton City Points.  May also want to use points for a couple days in LAs Vegas or Hawaii.
> 
> If you own at the Hilton in New York City can you use the points at other Hilton timeshares and is the point value the same.


YES, Hilton city points owners can use their points at any HGVC TS.  BUT the info on is the point value is not confirmed. BUT the best info seems to be that 1 West 57th St.City pt=2 HGVC pts but original Hilton Club is 1:1 


> How far in advance can you book your week.
> 
> Do owners find availability, especially weekdays fairly good or do you have to book way in advance to use your time.


HGVC owners can reserve their home resort 12 months in advance, and I believe that same is true for City point owners. BUT HGVC & city point owners can reserve at other HGVC resorts 9 months from checkin. Only City point owners can use their pts at their City Clubs resort for partial weeks at 9 months. All Other HGVC owners can use their pts at the NYC resorts only 45 days before checkin. 




> What happens if you have some points left over at the  end of the year.


HGVC allows owners to rescue their unused points till the next year for a small fee ~$70 , It is likely that City point owners can do the same.  BUT many HGVC owners suggest that before the start of the year, you should bank the next years points to the following year ( so in Dec 2008, bank 2009 pts to 2010) You then can use your combined 2010 pts in both 2009 & 2010. 
For more info on left over points use see  this thread  



> How do Citypoints transfer in HHonors points.


the info on is this is not confirmed but it seem to be 1 original Hilton Club city pt=25 HiltonHonor pts   BUT  1 West 57th st. city pt=50 HiltonHonor pts 

Hope that helps

PS the info on the city club is not confirmed because the same questions about HGVC pts: City points and Hilton Honor convertions have gotten different answers from different City Club owners. It seem that the 2 city clubs have different rules. I'm not sure ?!


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  We will see if anyone else chimes in.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 19, 2008)

*Any HGVC New York City Owners*

I ma considering a purcahse at teh Hilton Club in New York. If there is anyone who owns there I have a bunch of questions I would like to ask.
Thanks


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 23, 2008)

*HGVC City Points*

I was wonderign what the reservations rules are for reserving time if you are anowner at the Ave of Americas location. Specifically if you want a number of 1-3 night stays during the week.

Also what do people do with points left over at the end of the year.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Oct 25, 2008)

*new owner soon*

We are in contract for 18000 pts and should
settle by the end of the year.
I can tell you that at hilton club the city points are 
one to one with HGVC pts.
The hilton honors exchange rate is 25 to 1
We bought their because we love NY and it is an exspensive
city to stay, but the Hilton club is great.
You also are automatically a Gold Honors member.
The other properties are silver.

As I learn more I will try and keep you up to the latest on
this property.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 25, 2008)

hvacrsteve said:


> I can tell you that at hilton club the city points are
> one to one with HGVC pts.
> The hilton honors exchange rate is 25 to 1



Thanks for the info.

You are the third person who gave the info:
1 City pt = 1 HGVC
1 City pt = 25 HHpts

But we have had 2 people give the other info: 
1 City pt = 2 HGVC
1 City pt = 50 HHpts

It would sure be nice to find out why were getting the different info?


----------



## hvacrsteve (Oct 25, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> You are the third person who gave the info:
> 1 City pt = 1 HGVC
> ...



Bill,
I think the issue is people are comparing and mixing up Hilton Club and
W. 57th street.
At w57th street the HH are are 1 pt = 50 HH points
I am not sure about the HGVC exchange rate, but I know the property 
is selling for about $10.00 per point, so they have to have something extra,
In my opinion the new w 57ht isn't as nice as the Hilton Club.
It also isn't finished yet.
But what I stated about Hilton club I know to be correct.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 25, 2008)

If you have extra City Points left at the end of the year what are your options.


----------



## DCBob (Oct 26, 2008)

howard said:


> If you have extra City Points left at the end of the year what are your options.



They expire unless you use convert them to RCI points.  

However, you can convert 2009 CityPoints (Hilton Club) or 2009 ClubPoints (West 57th Street) to HH points if you do it in 2008.  

At Hilton Club (at NY Hilton), the ratio is 1 CityPoint = *25* HH points.  

At West 57th Street, the ratio is 1 ClubPoint - *50* HH points. 

Hilton has completely sold out the Hilton Club at the New York Hilton and is marketing only West 57th Street by Hilton Club, which officially opens on July 3, 2009.  In fact, they are allowing Hilton Club owners to trade in their interests toward the purchase of a greater interest in West 57th Street.  I did a trade-in because the Hilton Club interests will become worthless in about 23 years, when the leasehold on the property expires.  West 57th Street interests are permanent deeded ownership interests and not long-term leases.


----------



## sml2181 (Oct 26, 2008)

DCBob said:


> They expire unless you use convert them to RCI points.
> 
> However, you can convert 2009 CityPoints (Hilton Club) or 2009 ClubPoints (West 57th Street) to HH points if you do it in 2008.
> 
> ...



Do all unit types convert to 50HH points at 57th Street? 
I was told it was only the Premium Studio and maybe 1 other unit type, which I clearly forgot. That was last May so did they change that?


----------



## DCBob (Oct 26, 2008)

hvacrsteve said:


> In my opinion the new w 57ht isn't as nice as the Hilton Club.
> It also isn't finished yet.



You are basing your opinion totally on artist's drawings, and I disagree.  I have stayed at the Hilton Club many times.  Unfortunately, the elevators and plumbing and heating systems are shared with the Hilton hotel.  They are old and inefficient.  Also, you do not have floor to ceiling windows or outdoor club space in the old hotel as you do in the new timeshare building.  You also won't be sharing the space with conventioneers and tourists in the new building. I expect to experience a much better environment and amenities at West 57th Street.


----------



## DCBob (Oct 26, 2008)

sml2181 said:


> Do all unit types convert to 50HH points at 57th Street?
> I was told it was only the Premium Studio and maybe 1 other unit type, which I clearly forgot. That was last May so did they change that?



Yes.  All points are equal at West 57th Street and convert to HH points at 50 to 1.  It just takes more points to reserve a Studio Premium than to reserve a Studio Plus.  I purchased the fewest number of points I could (Studio Plus for one gold week @ 3,750 ClubPoints) and have already converted all of my 2009 ClubPoints to HH points at 50:1.  I did this because I also have bonus points to use, which do not convert at 50:1.  Only purchased points can be converted at the higher ratio.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 26, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> You are the third person who gave the info:
> 1 City pt = 1 HGVC
> ...





hvacrsteve said:


> Bill,
> I think the issue is people are comparing and mixing up Hilton Club and
> W. 57th street.
> At w57th street the HH are are 1 pt = 50 HH points
> ...



So you're saying that :
1 Hilton Club City pt = 1 HGVC
1 Hilton Club City pt = 25 HHpts

But: 
1 w57th street pt = 2 HGVC
1 w57th street pt = 50 HHpts

Thanks


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 26, 2008)

It's unclear to me whether the West 57th Street by Hilton Club owners are regular HGVC members or Hilton Club members. 

Here's my understanding:

HGVC members receive Club Points
The Hilton Club New York members receive City points
Both HGVC and Hilton Club members receive 25 Hilton Honor points for every Club or City Point.
NOTE: Hilton is giving West 57th Street by Hilton Club owners 50 Hilton Honor points for every W57th point.

The number of points required for a HGVC resort stay is different. *For example:* Two Bedroom at Seaworld
Platinum season requires 7000 Club points or 4800 City Points
Gold Season requires 5000 Club points or 3400 City Points
Silver Season requires 3500 Club points or 2400 City Points
Note: The Hilton City point values quoted above were taken from an old Hilton Club Member Guide.

*To the West 57th Street by Hilton Club owners:*
Once you became owners did you receive the regular HGVC Member guide - see www.hgvc/com/mg ? If so, then I think you have the regular HGVC Club membership with some extras like Gold Hilton Honors and 50 Hilton Honors point conversion.
If not, is there a link to your member guide? How many points are required for a one week stay at HGVC at Seaworld for West 57th Street by Hilton Club owners?


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 26, 2008)

Based on an old posting by DCBob (see below), I'm assuming the West 57th Street by Hilton Club owners receive club points however they have the following extra benefits 

New Home Resort Reservation window for W57th st owners only (all other HGVC members can not book at the w57th street until 44 days before check-out)
50 Hilton Honors point conversion for each HGVC Club point (all other HGVC members receive a 25 Hilton Honor point conversion for each HGVC Club point)
Gold Hilton HHonors Membership (all other HGVC members receive Silver Hilton HHonors Membership)



> From http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=521005&postcount=26
> 
> _"Home Resort Reservations" are only those made at the resort at which a member has an ownership interest. The window begins 9 months prior to the check out date and ends 45 days in advance of the check out date.
> 
> By the way, I am an owner at both the Hilton Club New York (not an HGVC property) and the West 57th Street by Hilton Club (*an HGVC property with special rules*). I bought a Studio Plus (one Gold week) in June 2007 at West 57th Street at price well below the current offering price and also received an additional 3,750 ClubPoints as a bonus._



w57th Street Club Usage
Also, a w57th St owners will use the same number of Club points to reserve a Sea World Two Bedroom as a regular HGVC owner. 
NOTE: W57th St owners however receive more annual Club points than the traditional HGVC owner. 
For example: a 1 bedroom platinum w57th st owner receives 7200 Club points. They can use that for a two bedroom during platinum season at SeaWorld (7000 Club points) or a one bedroom during platinum season at the new Grand Waikikian (7200 Club points)


----------



## hvacrsteve (Oct 28, 2008)

*57th street*



DCBob said:


> You are basing your opinion totally on artist's drawings, and I disagree.  I have stayed at the Hilton Club many times.  Unfortunately, the elevators and plumbing and heating systems are shared with the Hilton hotel.  They are old and inefficient.  Also, you do not have floor to ceiling windows or outdoor club space in the old hotel as you do in the new timeshare building.  You also won't be sharing the space with conventioneers and tourists in the new building. I expect to experience a much better environment and amenities at West 57th Street.



I am not basing my opinion on fantasy Bob, I am not an artist!
I am basing my opinion on the actual construction specifications provided
by Hilton!
Wait until you see the size of the elevators, they are very small, I am happy you 
purchased your unit, but I will take the Club any day!
Please don't put words in my mouth, if you wish to express
your opinion do so, but don't change mine!
I am in the construction trades, I read all of the construction details on the building, finishes, specified plumbing fixtures,flooring material to be used, every detail
given I read. it is what I do professionally for a living.
I can tell you that the specs given and listed are not on the same level asthe Hilton club, I will not go through every detail because it doesn't matter to me, One example is the flooring material used in the bathrooms. The club is Ceramic tile, W 57th is vinyl, check them for yourself, also check out the toilet fixtures, don't believe me.
I also know that you don't have the floor to ceiling windows in the HC as w. 57th st, personally for a sleeping room I do not want floor to ceiling windows.
It is all personal preference, so wait til it gets finished
and come back to this post and then tell me which one is nicer!
I will take that bet any day!


----------

